# Speed camera triggers



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

quick question - as i have gotten conflicting information...

e10/e11 on the dxb side... at what speed does the speed camera flash trigger? i have been told 130... but have noticed people going much faster than this and no flash.... the other side of the equation... i have seen people go 125-ish and get flashed...

also does the tolerance above the published limit change once you are past jlt going towards sharjah on szr?

the auh side is simple...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just stick to the limit and you won't get flashed - simple!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Along SZR from Abu Dhabi all the way to Trade centre junction - I simply drive at published speed limit plus maximum of 20kph - without incurring any fines (so far!)
So 140 max, until the limit changes to 100 around the new Landmark HQ building on SZR then 120 max to Trade centre junction
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

imac said:


> quick question - as i have gotten conflicting information...
> 
> e10/e11 on the dxb side... at what speed does the speed camera flash trigger? i have been told 130... but have noticed people going much faster than this and no flash.... the other side of the equation... i have seen people go 125-ish and get flashed...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Friendly radars in Dubai to only alert speeding drivers | GulfNews.com

There have been some friendly radars, even I was flashed once but no fines, simply reduce the speed.

Please make sure you dont breach the +20 limit, better to stay at +10 only.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No need to speed, get up 5 minutes earlier, example, I was driving to Abu Dhabi earlier, just pulled on to the Sadiyaat road near to Yas Mall, this black RR Ghost tears past me, I'm doing 120 on cc. At the traffic lights just after the bridge near the louvre he's 2 cars in front of me.

What is the point?


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

The trigger is generally 21 KM above the published speeds. There is up to 5 KM/h difference from some car brands to another. The published speed changes on the signs will always precede the change in radar setting. Still I don't see any benefit in those extra 5 or 10 KM/h, not worth the risk.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Just stick to the limit and you won't get flashed - simple!


with the horrendous piece of crap rental i am currently driving believe me, its not an issue...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

so the consensus is that its +20 and *not* +10?

with the side roads where the limit is 60/80... +20 there too?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No, the consensus is stick to the speed limit and stop risking me and my families' lives.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> ...this black RR Ghost tears past me, I'm doing 120 on cc. At the traffic lights just after the bridge near the louvre he's 2 cars in front of me.
> 
> What is the point?


probably the same thing i usually do when i'm in my own car... i don't go over the limit for long stretches... just accelerate much faster than most cars are capable of when i am overtaking... and then settle back down to the limit after i have passed them... it ends up looking like a tear...


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

imac said:


> so the consensus is that its +20 and *not* +10?
> 
> with the side roads where the limit is 60/80... +20 there too?


Even the side roads, it's 21+.

Additionally, I drive in some roads where the official speed is 60, so supposedly it flashes on 81 KM/h, but what happens actually is that everyone who drives below 100 doesn't get flashed.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

ThunderCat said:


> Even the side roads, it's 21+.
> 
> Additionally, I drive in some roads where the official speed is 60, so supposedly it flashes on 81 KM/h, but what happens actually is that everyone who drives below 100 doesn't get flashed.


I don't know about this. I got 6 tickets o)the first month I was here and I can't believe I was over 21 km/h every time, although I couldn't swear I wasn't. I even got flashed twice on the same road, doing (i believe) marginally over the published 60 kmph. I also got a ticket in the new downtown bit where it's 40 kmph and i couldn't have been going +21 kmph there. Admittedly I have never got a ticket on SZR for speeding yet. Not that i ever speed anymore. ever. 

I was in a rental, driving on my UK license so the upshot was a fine of 3.5k AED rather than points etc. Presumably, 6 tickets would've seen me lose a license. I did get a pretty nasty shock when I asked for the bill when returning the car though. That was only the first shock i received in dubai. A nice taster for things to come!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been several times flashed near Marina at less than 120km/h on Sheikh Zyed road; I was not over speeding, never received a fine... I always thought it was because they want to scare Land Cruiser drivers; they have a bad a reputation; lets get them on the edge of their seat....


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Speed


> 1.
> the rate at which someone or something moves or operates or is able to move or operate.


Limit


> 1.
> a point or level beyond which something does not or may not extend or pass.


If you don't want to do the 'time' don't do the 'crime'.

Simples...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Speed
> Limit
> 
> If you don't want to do the 'time' don't do the 'crime'.
> ...


You're wasting your time, "They" know best.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

the question i had was - what the trigger for the speed cameras was... 

maybe all people knew the answer to the question asked... 

but only a few people actually answered the question asked...

thank you to those people who answered the question...


----------



## the_niceguy (May 26, 2015)

imac said:


> the question i had was - what the trigger for the speed cameras was...
> 
> maybe all people knew the answer to the question asked...
> 
> ...


On my car I can go up to 125 at szr. The thing is that official margin is +20, maybe my speedometer is a bit lower. I say Officially - because apart from those speed limit signs in red bordered circles, there are squared ones which state a real speed limits (140). They warn about speed radars but you can hardly meet them.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

The rule is 20kmph over the speed limit. Here's a list of camera settings:

Dubai roads get new speed limits: Debunking the myth - Khaleej Times


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Here it is directly from the Police website:

https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/wps/portal/home/opendata/street-speed-limits


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Did anyone here witness the old days when the trigger on Dubai - Abu Dhabi was 160 and people used to drive up till 159 KM/hr ?


----------

